# How to pronounce Aislinn?



## Sophist

Please vote on pronunciation!


----------



## Surprise

Ash-lean


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ash-Lynn


----------



## trumpetbum

Ash-lin


----------



## sarah1989

Ace-lynn or Ayz-lynn

I would say it more like this : Aze- lynn


----------



## Jozie

thats the irish way to spell it so prob the irish way to say it which is Ash-lyn lol


----------



## Sophist

See this is my dilemma...I know its Irish and the Irish pronunciation is Ash instead of Az/Ace...but I can't see anyone on this side of the pond looking at the spelling and getting that--in American English Ai makes a long A sound.

I like both pronunciations...


----------



## kiwimama

Ashlynn but only because I've seen the name before and know how it's pronounced. If I were to look at it and take a guess I would probably say it Azz-lynn.


----------



## MUMOF5

Agree Ash-lynn. Very pretty. xx


----------



## fairy_gem

I voted ash-lynn, would you consider spelling it Ashlinn/Ashlynn, if you are worried?. I personally love it spelt Aislinn though.

x


----------



## Auntie

Ash-Lynn :)


----------



## Sophist

fairy_gem said:


> I voted ash-lynn, would you consider spelling it Ashlinn/Ashlynn, if you are worried?. I personally love it spelt Aislinn though.
> 
> x

We've talked about it, and I don't think it looks as pretty as Aislinn. DH and I are discussing how to pronounce, I'm leaning more toward the traditional Irish pronunciation, and he's feeling more like if no one can pronounce her name, its just going to be annoying, so we may as well say it how it looks.


----------



## Beanbabe

Aislinn is said Ash-lin or you can spell it Aisling which gives you Ash-ling. I would tend to go for the proper pronunciation cos I heard of a girl in New york who was called "granny". Her name was actually Grainne which should be said graw-na. People will soon get used to her name and if they dont she will soon correct them. Its a lovely name and I think the Aislinn spelling is the nicest although here in Ireland people would tend to put the g on the end even tho its not there.


----------



## Mrs-C

This is my cousins name. It's pronounced Ash-linn. She spells it Aislinn. We're in England and I don't know of any problems she has had with her name. Might be different in the US, but many names are said differently between the US and the UK.


----------



## Sophist

I just looked it up on the social security website, and it hasn't been in the top 1000 names. I doubt many people are familiar with it at all, which is why I think they would say it the way it looks. (My DH's aunt has a grand daughter named Aislinn and everyone does call her "Ace-linn" but I don't know her parents to know what they call her or think about the pronunciation.)

"Ashlynn" has been in the top 1000 Names every year, ranked around 300th.


----------



## sequeena

I would say Azy-lynn


----------



## Sophist

Interesting



> In modern use, the feminine Aislinn is often pronounced \ICE-lin\ or \ACE-lin\. These pronunciations both result from reading a Gaelic spelling as if it were English. In Gaelic, the name is pronounced \AHSH-liñ\. The symbol \ñ\ represents the sound of ñ in Spanish words like señor or of gn in French words like montagne.

https://medievalscotland.org/problem/names/aislinn.shtml


----------



## fairy_gem

Sophist said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> I voted ash-lynn, would you consider spelling it Ashlinn/Ashlynn, if you are worried?. I personally love it spelt Aislinn though.
> 
> x
> 
> We've talked about it, and I don't think it looks as pretty as Aislinn. DH and I are discussing how to pronounce, I'm leaning more toward the traditional Irish pronunciation, and he's feeling more like if no one can pronounce her name, its just going to be annoying, so we may as well say it how it looks.Click to expand...


I agree it does look prettier spelt Aislinn. Hope you find a solution. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ash-ling


----------



## RubyRainbows

During my 1st pregnancy, i had the name Ashlynn on my top 5 -- so pretty! I would personally pronounce Aislinn like Ashlynn (or possibly Aays-lynn). I prefer names to be pronounced like they are spelled tho... bc i HATE when people say my name wrong.

Someone on my FB recently announced her new baby is named Ainsley -- which is similar -- maybe that can be an option for you?


----------



## discoclare

Ash-lin. I think most people in the UK would pronounce like this but not sure about how US people would say it. Seeing as you say it's so uncommon over there I think you are right that a lot of you guys wouldn't be familiar with the pronounciation. But they know that Sean is pronounced Shawn and Sinead is pronounced Shin-aid don't they? so you should be able to explain the pronounciation.


----------



## ginasgemz

We have an Ashlynn who is 4 year old and the only reason we went with the Ashlynn spelling instead of Aislinn is because we wanted to avoid pronounciation confusion. This is the way to pronounce it correctly IMO if you want to honor the name's celtic origin and I actually get really upset when I hear Acelyn, Azzlyn, or Asslin....sorry it's just me and my opinion..I'd sooner modify the spelling to fit my pronounciation than vice-versa. Ashlynn doesn't look as pretty in writing as Aislinn but it is still a cute and sweet name and it fits DD to a t exactly this way. Ashlynn has a little modern twist to it and not as "dreamy" but then again so is our DD. lol.


----------



## twiggy56

I answered honestly...It sounds in my head _Ace-Lynn_....

even though I know its more commonly pronounced _Ash-lean_


----------



## Midnight-blue

I would say that as Is-lynne


----------



## xprincessx

Ash-lean is the 'correct' pronounciation


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sophist said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> I voted ash-lynn, would you consider spelling it Ashlinn/Ashlynn, if you are worried?. I personally love it spelt Aislinn though.
> 
> x
> 
> We've talked about it, and I don't think it looks as pretty as Aislinn. DH and I are discussing how to pronounce, I'm leaning more toward the traditional Irish pronunciation, and he's feeling more like if no one can pronounce her name, its just going to be annoying, so we may as well say it how it looks.Click to expand...

People have problems pronouncing all sorts of names. Over here, my name of Nicola is very popular. When I lived in the States I never met one person who knew how to pronounce it. 

I have a Niamh, and people who live South of here do mispronounce it but it only happens once and they remember it after that as it's such a unique name.

Personally I think if you are spelling it the traditional way, you should say it correctly too. People will always mispronounce names, even the basic ones.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ayz-lynn.


----------



## vbaby3

I spell both my sons names how you say them.Shay and oran.The real irish way to spell them would be shea and odhran,but couldn't bare the thoughts of them havin to constantly correct people like i've always had to!!
But aislinn is lovely,and i pronounce it ash ling,I think a lot of irish people would pronounce it with the g on the end!


----------



## mummygiraffe

As a teacher seeing alot of names I'd have to say that I wouldn't pronounce it any of those ways but

Eye-Lynn or Eye-Lean instead.


----------



## firstbabyOMG

I voted the third option... but it's more like eyes-lynn for the way I'd say it, ayzlynn I figured was close to what you meant :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I'm in the U.S. and i'd say it Ayz-lynn just by quickly looking at it


----------



## frankenlog

Sounds like the name of the lion ("Aslan") from "The lion, the witch and the wardrobe".

Just thought I should point that out.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Ash-Lin :)


----------



## Lover

I know it as Ash-lean because of the girl from Big Brother a few years ago. If I didn't know that's how it's pronounced then I'd assume it was Eye-lean :dohh:


----------



## belle254

I look after an 11 year old called Aisling, pronounced "Ash-ling" though i just call her Ash :haha:


----------



## loveblocparty

Hi everyone,

I just thought I would let you know, my name is Aislinn. It's pronounced Ashlynn. I've come across quite a few people who can actually pronounce it without being told. Obviously it's a very unique name, and a lot of people aren't familiar with it. Once I correct them, or tell them how to pronounce my name I get endless compliments about how beautiful a name it is. I don't think the Acelinn pronunciation has the same ring to it. It isn't traditionally how the name is pronounced, and that's obvious as it doesn't really sound quite right. If you are using that pronunciation purely because you're worried about your child dealing with people saying their name wrong, don't. I would rather correct people and have a beautiful sounding name. Plus, it's more a positive really, as no one forgets my name ever because they put so much thought into how to pronounce it the first time they say it and because it's so unique :) 

I think Aisling is lovely too, but the spelling Aislinn looks prettier and more feminine on paper.


----------



## Erin j

Ashlynn


----------



## cooch

I like it to be spelled and pronounced Aisling (Ash-ling). But its up to you and how you spell and pronounce it xx


----------



## Stormynights

I wouldn't even attempt pronouncing it! :haha: 
I think I would try and make the s silent like A-lynn or Eye-lean


----------



## abracadabra

Ayz-lynn was how I read it.


----------



## mushroom

This is an old thread- but I hope she pronounced it Ash-lyn, which is the correct pronunciation. This is an Irish name, which is why the spelling doesn't correspond how you think it would. Aisling, pronounced Ash-ling, has the exact same meaning but the spelling and pronunciation are slightly different. The meaning is dream or vision in Irish, by the way.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I voted Ash-lyn. Love the name.


----------



## NennaKay

I always pronounced it Az-lynn. Very pretty any way you say it though. :flower:


----------



## Avalanche

Sophist said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> I voted ash-lynn, would you consider spelling it Ashlinn/Ashlynn, if you are worried?. I personally love it spelt Aislinn though.
> 
> x
> 
> We've talked about it, and I don't think it looks as pretty as Aislinn. DH and I are discussing how to pronounce, I'm leaning more toward the traditional Irish pronunciation, and he's feeling more like if no one can pronounce her name, its just going to be annoying, so we may as well say it how it looks.Click to expand...

I would never change a name to look how it sounds, it makes it look like the parents don't know how to pronounce it themselves. It's a beautiful traditional name itself and plenty of 'normal' names have to be spelled. My husband Mark always has to spell his name n the States as people ask him if it's Marc. 

My daughter is Niamh. Yes, some people may struggle with it but it takes 2 seconds to pronounce it for them and it then becomes very memorable and unique.


----------

